# ISDN oder IP ? - DSL 16 oder VDSL 25 ?



## Nekrodamus (10. August 2012)

Hallo Community!

Seit ca. 18 Jahren habe ich ISDN, meine Eumex 306 ist immer noch im Einsatz und hat schon mehrere Modems und Router überlebt. Bei Einführung von DSL war am damaligen Wohnort nur "light" verfügbar, aber auch das war ja schon ein gehöriger Fortschritt zum ISDN-Modem. Beim letzten Umzug vor ca. 7 Jahren habe ich natürlich alle in Frage kommenden Objekte ohne DSL 16.000 direkt verworfen. (Bei uns auf dem Land bot diese Geschwindigkeit zwar nur die Telekom an, aber ich bin dort auch sehr zufrieden.)

Die höhere Geschwindigkeit bedingte einen neuen Router (709?), dessen W-Lan und Telefon-Anschlüsse jedoch nie genutzt wurden, so dass ich bei dessem Ableben vor einem knappen Jahr zu einer einfacheren Fritzbox ohne diese Optionen gegriffen habe, was sich nun im Nachhinein als Fehler heraus gestellt hat.

W-Lan kam für meine Söhne und mich nie in Frage, da wurden immer Kabel durchs Haus gelegt. Nun hat mein jüngster aber ein Laptop und würde die Beweglichkeit gerne auch zu hause nutzen. Muss nicht sein, wäre aber nett.

Aus verschiedenen Gründen möchte ich nun doch die Anrufer identifizieren können, was mich früher nie interessiert hat. Ursprünglich musste man das noch extra zubuchen, aber es konnte auch nur von ISDN-Geräten angezeigt werden. Die heutigen Analog-Telefone könnten das zwar, jedoch gibt die alte Eumex diese Info nicht über die Analog-Ausgänge weiter.

Es steht also ein neuer Router an und im Rahmen der Überlegung, dieses "Verschleißteil" zukünftig von der Telekom zu mieten, steht auch mein Tarif auf dem Prüfstand.

(Jetzt endlich kommen die eigentlichen Fragen. )

- Brauche ich noch ISDN, oder kann man inzwischen auf IP-basierte Telefonie wechseln?

"Damals" war die Qualität und die Zuverlässiglkeit der Internet-Telefonie so hundsmiserabel, dass die alleine deshalb nicht für mich in Frage kam. Heute befürchte ich aber immer noch, dass beim Zocken mein Ping (zu sehr) ansteigt, wenn ein oder sogar zwei Telefonate geführt werden.

Wenn das tatsächlich (immer noch) so ist, dann gebe ich lieber weiterhin etwas mehr Geld für den ISDN-Anschluss aus.

- Anscheinend wäre bei uns inzwischen sogar VDSL 25.000 verfügbar und die Mehrkosten wären ja durchaus überschaubar. Aber macht sich das Mehr an Bandbreite für Zocker überhaupt ernsthaft bemerkbar? Hat das einen Einfluss auf den Ping?

Fernsehen kommt bei uns über die Schüssel und mehr als die ö.r. Zwangsabgabe zahle ich sowieso nicht. Andere Downloads bewegen sich im üblichen Rahmen und kamen mir noch nie als zu langsam vor bzw. war eine Bremse stets auf Seiten der Quelle zu suchen.

Was mich aber gehörig stört ist die (bei einer Flat doch recht dreiste) Limitierung auf 100GB/Monat. Auch wenn diese momentan nicht praktiziert wird, ist die Telekom ja doch noch am Thema dran, ich hätte es auch unterschrieben und dann für 24 Monate am Backen.

Dumm ist dabei für mich im Besonderen, dass ich mir unter diesem Volumen gar nicht vorstellen kann. Wieviel Traffic produziere ich denn mit Surfen und Daddeln, dem Download von Patches und ganzen Spielen? Gibt es da Erfahrungs- oder Durchschnittswerte?


----------



## ColorMe (10. August 2012)

Also zu deiner Ping-Frage: ein höheres Volumen hat keinen Einfluss auf den Ping.
Für sowas gibt es ja Fastpath etc...


Wieviel Traffic du Produzierst, kannst du selbst feststellen durch zB so Programme wie Netmeter.


----------



## K3n$! (10. August 2012)

Hallo 

So, ich versuch es mal der Reihe nach: 

Thema Router:
Welchen Router du im Endeffekt nimmst/nehmen solltest, hängt natürlich von dir ab, z.B. wie anspruchsvoll du bist. Die Router der Telekom sind meiner Meinung nach ganz brauchbar, wenn man keine hohen Anforderungen stellt. Zum kleinen Betrag kann man die monatlich dazubuchen und falls ein Gerät kaputt ist, tauschen die dir das sofort kostenfrei aus. Außerdem gibts keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit bei den Geräten. 
Je nach Größe der Wohnung/des Haus kann es sein, dass die Antennen zu schwach sind. Da könnte man dann mit einem Accesspoint nachhelfen, 
wenn sowieso schon Kabel verlegt sind. 

Thema ISDN/IP-Telefonie: 
Ich denke, das macht heutzutage und vor allem bei der Telekom keinen Unterschied. Ich selbst würde zwar immer lieber einen normalen Festnetzanschluss nutzen wollen, allein schon deswegen, falls der Router mal ausfallen sollte, sodass man immer noch telefonieren kann, aber die Telekom hat so große Reserven in ihrem System, dass da eigentlich nichts passieren sollte. 

Thema Leitungswahl/Ping/Traffic:
Hier ist die Frage, wie viele Leute gleichzeitig im Netz surfen. Habt ihr schon die 16k Leitung von der Telekom ? Kommt da schon alles an ?
Wenn ihr jetzt schon bei der kleineren Leitung keine Probleme habt, könnt ihr natürlich dabei bleiben. 

Beim Ping macht sich ein Leitungswechsel auf jeden Fall bemerkbar. Bei VDSL-Anschlüssen wird, soweit ich weiß, noch ein Interleaving/eine Fehlerkorrektur aufgeschalten. Sind bei mir (VDSL50 mit Entertain) so ca. 6-7ms Unterschied. Das macht sich dann insofern bemerkbar, dass du vielleicht anstelle eines 15-16er Pings nur noch 23-25ms hast. Das kommt natürlich aber auch auf deinen Standort an. Fakt ist aber, dass bei VDSL der Ping geringfügig höher ist als bei einem DSL16000 Anschluss der Telekom. 
Du kannst ja mal einen Tracert zu Google.de posten. Da könnte man schon eine Aussage treffen, wie sich das unterscheidet. 

Der Traffic ist der anfallende Datenverkehr, wenn du dich im Internet bewegst. Lädst du z.B. die PCGH Seite, dann fallen vielleicht (grob gerundet ) 500kb an Traffic an. Lädst du ein YT Video in 1080p, dass 45min dauert, dann können das schon ein paar Gigabyte sein. 
Ich denke allerdings nicht, dass man als normaler User in Bedrängnis gerägt. Diese Limits sind ja extra so gewählt worden, dass der Standard-User arbeiten und der Dauer-Sauger ausgebremst werden kann. 
Aber, wie du ja schon selbst sagtest, wird das aktuell noch nicht praktiziert. Um ehrlich zu sein, darf die Telekom das auch gar nicht. 
--> Deutsche Telekom: Wir drosseln bei VDSL gar nicht wirklich - Golem.de


Falls du noch Fragen hast, her damit.


----------



## Nekrodamus (11. August 2012)

Die  Herrschaften bei der Telekom sind ja ehrlich bemüht, aber bzgl. Fastpath bzw. Ping kriege ich keine vernünftige Aussage.

Laut der HP ist Fastpath für Neuverträge grundsätzlich nicht mehr erhältlich und für Verträge älter als 2009 nur noch auf Antrag und nach erneuter Überprüfung der Machbarkeit.

Laut der netten Dame von der Hotline hätte das aber keine Bedeutung, weil es Fastpath nur nicht mehr als (zubuchbare) Option geben würde, aber das Feature bei DSL und VDSL quasi automatisch mit drin wäre.

!?

Fakt ist, dass ich just im Moment für "ping google.de" 14-15 ms angezeigt bekomme und meiner laienhaften Meinung nach liegt das daran, dass ich FP aktiv habe. Oder

Ist aber eigentlich auch egal, warum es so ist, ich möchte nur sicherstellen, dass es dabei bleibt.

Weiß jemand sicher zu sagen, ob es beim Wechsel zu einem anderen DSL 16 Tarif oder auf VDSL 25 zur Verschlechterung kommen wird?


----------



## K3n$! (11. August 2012)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst 



> Beim Ping macht sich ein Leitungswechsel auf jeden Fall bemerkbar. Bei VDSL-Anschlüssen wird, soweit ich weiß, noch ein Interleaving/eine Fehlerkorrektur aufgeschalten. Sind bei mir (VDSL50 mit Entertain) so ca. 6-7ms Unterschied. Das macht sich dann insofern bemerkbar, dass du vielleicht anstelle eines 15-16er Pings nur noch 23-25ms hast. Das kommt natürlich aber auch auf deinen Standort an. Fakt ist aber, dass bei VDSL der Ping geringfügig höher ist als bei einem DSL16000 Anschluss der Telekom.
> Du kannst ja mal einen Tracert zu Google.de posten. Da könnte man schon eine Aussage treffen, wie sich das unterscheidet.


----------



## Decrypter (13. August 2012)

> Weiß jemand sicher zu sagen, ob es beim Wechsel zu einem anderen DSL 16 Tarif oder auf VDSL 25 zur Verschlechterung kommen wird?



DSL 16000 ist ADSL2+. Und da wird immer Low Interleaving geschaltet, fast dem ehemaligen Fastpath schon sehr nahe kommt. Bei VDSL wird ein geringfügig höheres Interleaving geschaltet. Also wird der Ping mit VDSL geringfügig ansteigen. Ist aber nicht zu vergleichen mit den Ping Zeiten von Anschlüssen, wo das normale Interleaving geschaltet ist.

Wenn DSL 16000 bisher für dich ausreichend war, lohnt sich das Upgrade auf VDSL eher nicht. Ausnahme ist natürlich, wenn du den Upstream öfters ausreizen tust. Da ist selbst VDSL 25 mit 5 Mbit Upstream 4x schneller als die 1 Mbit von DSL 16000. Und ca 550 kb/s statt 120 kB/s Upstream sind schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Ich möchte meine 10 Mbit Upstream des VDSL 50 nicht mehr missen !

Die IP Anschlüsse bei der Telekom haben eine hervoragende Qualität. Das ist nicht zu vergleichen mit den VoIP/NGN Gedöhns von einigen Billig Anbietern. Wobei es auch da durchaus Anbieter gibt, die eine sehr gute Qualität bieten (wie z.B. Easybell od. SIPGate). Evtl. ist ja auch ein Anschluss ohne Splitter (DSL ohne Splitter) verfügbar. Das ist dann Annex J (statt Annex B) und bietet einen Upstream ab DSL 3000 Verfügbarkeit von 2800 kBit/s Brutto. und auch die Eumex braucht bei ein IP Anschluss nicht unbedingt entsorgt werden. Denn es gibt Geräte, die verfügen über einen S0 Anschluss für digitale Endgeräte. Dort kann man dann z.B. ISDN Telefone oder auch ISDN Telefonanlagen anschließen trotz eines reinen IP Anschlusses. Das wäre bei der Telekom derzeit der Speedport W921V. Modemtechnisch einer AVM Fritzbox 7390 eindeutig überlegen (was kein Kunststück ist), aber halt eine spartanische Firmware, die weit weniger Möglichkeiten bietet, als es bei AVM möglich ist.


----------



## almfeg (28. März 2013)

zwecks traffic: wenn du die fritzbox noch hast schau doch mal in dem menü nach was der online zähler sagt


----------



## K3n$! (28. März 2013)

Mal so zur Info für die neueren Leute hier: Der Thread ist vom August 2012.


----------

